# Motoring around my neighborhood



## CherylCantrell (Jun 6, 2020)

*Assorted vehicles spotted while I cruise my 'hood. Feel free to add your own sweet/interesting/fugly/amazing finds.*

Spotted in the guest parking of my college campus, it had been a while since I'd seen a Mustang II in such good shape and in this color combo...










This was just ugly; the intersection, the overhead lines, the fugly peeling roof of that Buick. It all came together as a depressing suburban intersection not far from my home.










I don't know. Ice cream trucks creep me out. This one was the cleanest truck I'd ever seen. It was still creepy.










Very nice Audi driven by a very high-maintenance woman. I felt inferior. text to speech
Ignore the pock-marked, pitted windshield of my Miata and erect pop-up in broad daylight.









Smurf Blue Dodge In the shop where I take my van. Never met the owner. mortgage calculator










Taken at my local Costco. Cleanest Eddie Bauer Caravan...love the gold rims!










__________________


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

In Las Vegas at Wally World. Looks painted with paint brushes.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Couple of things @CherylCantrell:

1. Might want to consider uploading pics directly to youpee dot net. Looks like PB doesn't like you linking them. 
2. Don't see an Audi. Maybe you're referring ro the Saab in the pic?
3. Eddie Bauer was associated with Ford, not Dodge back in the day.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I saw this one in a Virginia suburb back in March. I saw it while on the way to drop off a customer a couple of blocks up the street. Girlfriend is a big fan of 1959-1967 Cehvrolets, especially the 1962-1964, so I _had_ to photograph this 1964 and send it to her.

Chevrolets do not do much for me, except for perhaps the 1958 or 1960.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

I believe that is a 1962. I had the convertible version of it around 1965, bought from a friend who was the original owner. Just one of my cars I wish I had kept. A '55 Bel Air convertible being another.:cryin:
The '64 Impala had a more squared off rear end, closer to the look of the '63. If you had all three together the differences are easy to spot.

@CherylCantrell -
My '91 Miata with modified headlights- not quite so bug-eyed.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

CherylCantrell said:


> *Assorted vehicles spotted while I cruise my 'hood. Feel free to add your own sweet/interesting/fugly/amazing finds.*
> 
> Spotted in the guest parking of my college campus, it had been a while since I'd seen a Mustang II in such good shape and in this color combo...
> 
> ...


Photobucket still Exists !?!?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> I believe that is a 1962.


It appears that your belief is correct. This shows you how much I know about Chevrolets.


----------



## Wrb06wrx (Sep 20, 2017)

Anotheruberdriver, that my good man, is what's referred to as a bubble top, note the curved windshield looks to be 62 the nose on the 62 is much better looking than the 64 in my opinion they flattened the grille in 64 and took away the curved windshield


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

I hadn’t heard the term “bubble top” before in this context. We called it a “hardtop convertible“ which was a misnomer because the top didn’t move; it just didn’t have a B-pillar, similar to an actual convertible. Probably due to being on opposite coasts.


----------



## Wrb06wrx (Sep 20, 2017)

Bubbletop refers to the curved windshield as well as the giant greenhouse that is the passenger compartment as the back window is huge too along with no b pillar.
The most desirable of these cars being the 62 bubbletop 409 I dont know if it was super powerful or just the rare engine option that makes it so desirable. But if I had money there'd be a 62 in my garage regardless of whether it has the 409 it's quite nice in my humble opinion.
And yes it probably is a regional thing


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Saw one of these bad boys for sale in my rideshare travels. Not the actual one for sale but close. 1991 Jeep Wagoneer. Built like a Sherman Tank.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

SleelWheels said:


> Saw one of these bad boys for sale in my rideshare travels. Not the actual one for sale but close. 1991 Jeep *GRAND *Wagoneer. Built like a Sherman Tank.
> View attachment 486357


Fixed it for ya. :thumbup:


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Wrb06wrx said:


> Bubbletop refers to the curved windshield as well as the giant greenhouse that is the passenger compartment as the back window is huge too along with no b pillar.
> The most desirable of these cars being the 62 bubbletop 409 I dont know if it was super powerful or just the rare engine option that makes it so desirable. But if I had money there'd be a 62 in my garage regardless of whether it has the 409 it's quite nice in my humble opinion.
> And yes it probably is a regional thing


Thanks for explaining. Re the 409, through a mutual friend who was really into drag racing, I had a ride with Tom "Mongoose" McEwen in his new, stripped down 409/4 speed. We went out to a two lane road through the bean fields near Santa Ana, CA. Local guys had marked off a quarter mile, and it was a great place to race, especially at night. Of course, this was before the days of the competition between Mongoose and Don "The Snake" Prudehomme. Like the song "Hot Rod Lincoln" said, that night "And telephone poles looked like a picket fence." :biggrin:


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

SleelWheels said:


> Saw one of these bad boys for sale in my rideshare travels. Not the actual one for sale but close. 1991 Jeep Wagoneer. Built like a Sherman Tank.
> View attachment 486357


Yep I wouldn't mind going with a 1991 Final Edition and as much as I would want to keep it stock on the outside and inside I would for certain upgrade the engine with a LS3 as well as the suspension... Something like this...

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1989-jeep-grand-wagoneer-22/
At one point I thought about changing the front to a more retro look but over time I'm not so sure anymore...


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Vette


----------

